# It's finally happened...



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I did it! A little buyers remorse but once I was dialled in that soon disappeared. What an incredible and easy to use piece of equipment this is. Unfortunately I currently have one of the smallest kitchens in the country but I'm making it work - had to remove a cupboard door but now the grinder is displaced and I had cut a hole in the bottom of the cupboard to feed it, this is now used to feed water! I think she's pretty. Also treated myself to a set of Acaia Lunar and a Rhino jug.

Lightwave RF switch set to come on at 06:30 every day and I can remotely switch it on whenever I need to.









https://files.mycloud.com/home.php?seuuid=1776976c9fd49595458a90c39e7e6bdc&name=LR%20Setup&brand=webfiles


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Beautiful. I love the romance of lever machines... one day, I'll succumb. I wonder if the missus will notice?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Sean said:


> I did it! A little buyers remorse but once I was dialled in that soon disappeared. What an incredible and easy to use piece of equipment this is. Unfortunately I currently have one of the smallest kitchens in the country but I'm making it work - had to remove a cupboard door but now the grinder is displaced and I had cut a hole in the bottom of the cupboard to feed it, this is now used to feed water! I think she's pretty. Also treated myself to a set of Acaia Lunar and a Rhino jug.
> 
> Lightwave RF switch set to come on at 06:30 every day and I can remotely switch it on whenever I need to.
> 
> ...


Certainly looks good to me...... it's great when it all comes together.

Jon.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Brilliant really really nice


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

Wow! She's definitely worth a 2nd date....


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

haha love your devotion to the cause and chopping up the cupboards to fit it all in!

of course the kitchen looks all the better for it







sweet job.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking good, I like the grinder in red.

is the Loghtwave plug a better option than a Belkin Wemo or just the same with a different name. I need to get me one..


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Rom said:


> Looking good, I like the grinder in red.
> 
> is the Loghtwave plug a better option than a Belkin Wemo or just the same with a different name. I need to get me one..


Essentially the same. Although the Wemo is two-way communication, generation 1 LW is one-way (generation 2 is two-way)


----------

